# Strawberry Tongue



## Allenc873 (May 9, 2013)

Strawberry Tongue by Allenc873, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (May 9, 2013)

Interesting...


----------



## MitchStrp (May 9, 2013)

Super creepy.. the girl whose tongue is in the photo looks like she could be 12-14. Just my opinion, kinda freaky.


----------



## Photographiend (May 9, 2013)

Very interesting... I wouldn't have the first clue how to edit a tongue to make it look like a strawberry... nor would it occur to me to do so. I might crop a little more off the bottom of the image though.


----------



## cptkid (May 9, 2013)

Interesting idea, and well executed. I like it! 

However, the skin is far to soft. I mean, it just looks like really tacky glamour model skin. 

If I was you I would use the Mixer Brush tool to soften the skin (it gives a much more natural look) rather than one of the blur filters you seem to have used. 

The lips also appear very blurred. I would not soften them whatsoever, and I would also do a little dodge & burning to make them pop.


----------



## jowensphoto (May 9, 2013)

MitchStrp said:


> Super creepy.. the girl whose tongue is in the photo looks like she could be 12-14. Just my opinion, kinda freaky.



Agree, it's too much sexiness and too much kiddy-ness combined. Maybe fined someone older/with a more "mature" mouth.


----------



## cptkid (May 9, 2013)

jowensphoto said:


> MitchStrp said:
> 
> 
> > Super creepy.. the girl whose tongue is in the photo looks like she could be 12-14. Just my opinion, kinda freaky.
> ...



It's not just kids who wear braces. 

I know three people at the moment with braces, all over the age of 25, and one over the age of 35.


----------



## ronlane (May 9, 2013)

cptkid said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > MitchStrp said:
> ...



I don't doubt that, but I bet photographed from this close up their mouth looks older than this one.


----------



## Allenc873 (May 9, 2013)

ronlane said:


> cptkid said:
> 
> 
> > jowensphoto said:
> ...



She is actually 22..


----------



## Allenc873 (May 9, 2013)

cptkid said:


> Interesting idea, and well executed. I like it!
> 
> However, the skin is far to soft. I mean, it just looks like really tacky glamour model skin.
> 
> ...



yep your right i did do it too soft i will do it again and see what i come up with..


----------



## Allenc873 (May 9, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> Very interesting... I wouldn't have the first clue how to edit a tongue to make it look like a strawberry... nor would it occur to me to do so. I might crop a little more off the bottom of the image though.



thanks.. ya will crop it when i do it again with less softness


----------



## MK3Brent (May 9, 2013)

Needs to see a doctor.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 9, 2013)

:shock:  That is bizarre...


----------



## ronlane (May 9, 2013)

Allenc873 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > cptkid said:
> ...



Really? Wow. I stand corrected then. Still young for this old guy.


----------



## Allenc873 (May 9, 2013)

^
lol we need a like button on here . Bryson bizarre is good


----------



## ronlane (May 9, 2013)

There is a like button on here. See I liked your comment.


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 9, 2013)

ronlane said:


> There is a like button on here. See I liked your comment.



To be fair, it does like to hide. lol


----------



## Allenc873 (May 9, 2013)

ronlane said:


> There is a like button on here. See I liked your comment.



Ahhh learn something new everyday lol thanks for pointing that out


----------



## ronlane (May 9, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > There is a like button on here. See I liked your comment.
> ...



True, it's camera shy and likes to hide. see over ---------------------------------------------------------------------------> here.


----------



## ronlane (May 9, 2013)

Allenc873 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > There is a like button on here. See I liked your comment.
> ...



The key to life right there.


----------

